# Pics 11/29/05



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I took some pics of my recently acquired younglings:

Sci. Fryeri:


















Ruby Red:









Lwanda:









Maleri:









One of my males in a reverse trio i have:









Eurekatho he is a breeder)










And some SW Shots:
My pair of clownfish clowning around:

















Some corals:

















Some inverts:


















That's all for now, enjoy!


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow~!!!!beautiful Fish!!!!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh wow, I wont even sleep tonight! :lol: I had dreams last night about owning a 400 gal tank full of albino oscars - :lol: no telling what I will dream about tonight! 

fabulous pics as always! 

too bad you live so far away - I could certainly use some lessons in fish photos!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> too bad you live so far away - I could certainly use some lessons in fish photos!


That makes 2 of us! :console: :grin:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice shots MP, I love the saltwater ones :-D


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

fabulous pics, i love them! how do you take such good pics?


----------



## ohGODerin (Aug 4, 2005)

aghh theyre all so pretty! lovely fish.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thanks tons for sharing, may i ask for a full tank shot of the salt next time? please?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx everyone. Wish i could level, but i'd be embarrassed lol. It's currently setup for fraggin corals as we have a frag swap coming up here in lil over a month, so it's not looking so hot, am sure once it's all back together again i can hook ya'll up with full tank shots.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

OMG WOW! Breathtaking shots!

Some questions:
Why is your betta in a measuring jug?
Is Eureka the cichlid that gave birth of the fry you showed us before?
What does your hermit crab eat?


Also, I love the way your betta's dorsal fin has a slight curl to it, coolio!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Awesome fish pics as usual mpro. Now what about a picture of you in the water hole? :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> Awesome fish pics as usual mpro. Now what about a picture of you in the water hole? :lol:


LOL yeah i'm with lydia on this one, he should be MalawianPimp :lol:


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Great photos again. I'm always so impressed with your fish.


----------

